# All NRA members need to read this



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

It seems that there might be a fox in the henhouse.

http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/07/01/nra-now-leans-toward-endorsing-harry-reid/

More on the NRA's Harry Reid Endorsement

http://www.redstate.com/erick/2010/07/01/more-on-the-nras-harry-reid-endorsement/


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow!!!!. lets hope this is not true.  i just sent them a check yesterday


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Reid has sponsored and funded at least one shooting range in Nevada and has thrown some of his support behind the state NRA in his home state. other than that, i don't know how this meshes with his 1st Amendment outlook.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hope they understand that a few million for a gun range means nothing when he is trying to destroy the second amendment. What will they use the range for when our guns are gone, slingshot practice? I am surprised how easily we are bought off. We are angered when others do it, now those who we give money to to support the second amendment are bought off so easily.

If memory serves me here in North Dakota years ago we could carry concealed with no permit. Then the NRA came in and pushed for concealed carry permits. That did nothing, but put a feather in their cap. Oh, it did take the right away from everyone who didn't want to pay to carry concealed. Like I say, if memory serves me correctly, it has been a long time.

I wonder if the NRA understands that to back stab us could cost them members and millions of dollars?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> We can make that happen. We are going to be talking to each voter anyway! We just have to remove the barriers we have in our own minds to asking for money. But many voters we meet will volunteer the information that they have stopped giving to the RNC in anger. That should be our cue to ask them to give to their neighborhood party instead. All it takes is a Paypal account and those cost nothing.


The above is an excerpt from another article in redstate.com

Read it and take whatever you want from it, but here are my intitial thoughts. Why would a conservative group(redstate.com) promote a liberal corp like Paypal? I'm sure you know Paypal is owned by e-Bay, which is owned by Pierre Omidyar and currently run by John Donahoe, both of whom have donated more of their personal income to liberal Dems than I make in a year (Donahoe over $30,000 to the DNC alone last year and Omidyar $25.000 in one shot to Diane Feinstein). And last I checked you could NOT buy a gun with Paypal. Against their rules. 

Ironic? 

Based on what I've read on here coming from redstate and NAGR, both would consider the above sleeping with the enemy :wink:

Although I'm glad many are wizzed, and letting the NRA know about it, just be sure not to cut off your nose to spite your face


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i emailed the NRA today (i don't expect to hear back from them at all) and told them if they support harry reid, i am done, they can go to hell and i will join the gun owners of America and support their organization. time to stand up and tell wayne pierre to get his head out of his ***!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hunter, if you leave the NRA their membership will be 3,999,999, and if you join GOA their membership will be 300,001.

Do the math and consider who has the most political clout to fight for our rights.

There appears to be a power struggle when it comes to who gets to decide who to fight with, and how hard, and the GOA and NAGR both want to be that guy. And although I admire them for their convictions, I would like to see them respect the fact all 3 are on the same side, and stop providing headlines for liberal rags to bludgeon us with. :x


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Csquared I emailed RedState earlier and told them about PayPal and suggested they might consider GPal.Net for payments for the RNC. You are right about the big guy having the clout but the members still have to keep a close watch on them, you never know when they will get so big that they think they know best and not the members. Look at what a mess of a president we have now. If the bunch of kooks in politics would leave well enough alone we wouldn't need any of these first and second admendment orginazation's. :thumb:


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

It is time for LaPierre to go to. Just like the rest of the political scene, they need a shake up too. Need someone that actually motivates people and will find their way into the media.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Shinerunner wrote:


> You are right about the big guy having the clout but the members still have to keep a close watch on them, you never know when they will get so big that they think they know best and not the members.


I actually believe they _*DO*_ know best, and I would not be comfortable if the members were dictating direction. That's definitely not to say, however, that they should not be held accountable. That's why I'm glad to see the NRA is taking heat on a few issues now. My only gripe (and fear) is that most of the damaging dialogue is coming from ones supposed to be fighting for the same cause.

If you could think of this in terms of a game, we need someone *IN* the game who knows the rules and how to play. Many of us, including me, may not completely understand how the game of politics is played, but I trust the NRA does, and I think it's better for us to have someone on our side actually in the game instead of one of the smaller more militant groups standing on the sidelines threatening to beat up the refs if they don't call it our way. We actually need all 3, but GOA and NAGR need to find a way to increase interest in their organizations without helping the anti's chip away at the NRA's credibility and clout.

Would be interested to hear how redstate responds to your e-mail. I just found it odd that someone who's made a habit of accusing their "competiton" of talking out of both sides of their mouth would risk giving the impression of doing that very thing by encouraging business with a company who's proven their profits will most likely be used to fund those on the other side of the issues.


----------

